# RCS and fish fry



## Bhunley (Apr 2, 2011)

I was very, very lucky to net a 2-day old black neon tetra fry and get him out of my community tank (cherry barbs, bora bora rasbora and black neon tetras...just about scarfed down by one of his own kind.)

Unfortunately I don't have a great place to put him. The Betta biorb is a definite "no" so I put him in my isolation tank...but I just added 3 red cherry shrimp today. The shrimp are so much bigger. But he appears to swim better. Will the RCS eat him? Would he be better off in a plastic cup or would he be stressed out and miserable?


----------



## Bhunley (Apr 2, 2011)

*pic*









I don't know if this will successfully attach the photo or not. Not much of a heater or set-up for the little guy. It's just the best I can do right now.

At least there are some new plants floating in there as well as some left-over crypts from before.

That is the tail of a RCS to the right of the small white rock.


----------



## Bhunley (Apr 2, 2011)

Update-the fry is doing fine. RCS seem to hide from him even though one of them is three times his size!


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

sweet, did your neons spawn in the community tank without you knowing?


----------



## Bhunley (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes. I thought the cherry barbs were eating snail eggs. Turned out to be black neon tetra eggs!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

At that stage of development the fry is much more than 2 days old, more likely 2 months. Congrats, and good luck raising more.


----------

